# 2009 HCEA Antique Construction Equipment Show



## HCEA (Jul 8, 2006)

Come to the Historical Construction Equipment Association's 24th Annual International Convention and Old Equipment Exposition! Friday, Sept. 18th through Sunday, Sept. 20th, 2009! 

The show features demonstrations of horse-drawn, gas and diesel-powered antique construction machinery, hit and miss engines, antique trucks, and much more! Equipment and vehicles built or powered by International Harvester is being featured, along with machines in the National Construction Equipment Museum collection. 

Unlike our past shows at the Museum, we actually get to build something this year! Scrapers from the Museum’s collection will join those owned by HCEA members in digging a one-acre pond on the site, with the spoil being used to create a massive pile of dirt for the shovels and excavators. 

Members of the Black Swamp Chapter of the American Truck Historical Society will be showing their vintage trucks on Saturday, and they’ll be joined by members from other chapters in the area. 

We also feature historical displays, dozens of memorabilia vendors, an equipment and parts auction Friday evening (consignments invited), and a membership banquet on Saturday night, with tickets $20 for adults and $10 for children.

Show hours are Friday, 9:00 to dark; Saturday, 9 to 5; Sunday, 9 to 3. Admission per person 12 or over is $5.00 daily or $10.00 for a weekend pass. The show will be held at the National Construction Equipment Museum, 16623 Liberty Hi Road, Bowling Green, Ohio 43402. For more info, call the HCEA at 419-352-5616 or e-mail us at [email protected]. 

The Historical Construction Equipment Association (HCEA), a 501(c)3 non-profit organization, is the only organization in the world dedicated to preserving and documenting for public education the history of the construction, dredging and surface mining equipment industries. We operate the National Construction Equipment Museum in Bowling Green, Ohio, and the Museum includes a unique Archives that encompasses sales literature, photographs, repair manuals, business records and more for over 2,600 manufacturers of such equipment from the 1870s to the present day.

ACCOMMODATIONS:

America’s Best Value Inn, (419) 352-1520, $69.95 per night (plus tax); $99.95 per night (plus tax) IF HOMECOMING WEEKEND
A Victory Inn & Suites, (419) 352-2521, $45.00 per night (plus tax)
Best Western Falcon Plaza Motel, (419) 352-4671 or 1-800-WESTERN, $71.95 per night (plus tax)
Holiday Inn Express Hotel and Suites, (419) 353-5500 or 1-800-HOLIDAY, $74.00 per night (plus tax)
Knight’s Inn, (419) 352-5211, $69.95 per night (plus tax)

For group rates at all Hotels/Motels, you MUST tell them you are staying for the “2009 Historical Construction Equipment Assoc. Convention.” All motels are within seven miles of the show.


----------



## HCEA (Jul 8, 2006)

*UPDATED INFORMATION*

*IMPORTANT UPDATES: 

The Friday evening auction that was previously announced has been cancelled. 

Golf carts will be available for rent on site. Make reservations at The Golf Cart Company, 800-589-8833.*


----------



## HCEA (Jul 8, 2006)

*STEAM ANNOUNCED FOR HCEA SHOW*

Steam-powered equipment is joining the lineup of machinery to be demonstrated at the Historical Construction Equipment Association’s 24th Annual International Convention and Old Equipment Exposition in Bowling Green, Ohio.

Operating steam equipment will be limited to owners pre-selected by the show committee, but the demonstrations of the equipment will be open to the public. Demonstrations will be pending submission of required paperwork by the owners. 

The steam-powered equipment will join machinery drawn by horses and mules, a 1926 Marion electric shovel, and a wide variety of gas- and diesel-powered equipment from the early through mid-1900s.

The show will be held at the HCEA’s National Construction Equipment Museum, 16623 Liberty Hi Road, Bowling Green, Ohio, from Friday, Sept. 18th through Sunday, Sept. 20th, 2009, and is open to the public.


----------

